# Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??



## Jens Uth (27. August 2007)

Hallo und grüsse nach Deutschland!:m

Welche rolle ist für die Karpfenangeln am besten?

Daiwa emblem pro 5500 link: http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=1285

oder Daiwa emblem exceler 5500 link: http://www.carpfishing.de/kl/shop/c..._id=1284&PHPSESSID=8j1ovm46ptjd04dtuk1pqg47c2!



Ich habe Nash Pursuit 3,25lbs Ruten!

Vielen dank!

Jens Uth Andersen
Dänemark
www.fsma.dk


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

ich finde die exeler 5000 sehr gut!
du kannst aber auch die 5500 nehmen!
ich wollte mir die auch holen aber denn hab ich mich doch für die emblem-x entschieden!


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Hi,

ich fische selber keine Daiwa Rollen, kann daher an dieser Stelle keine Aussage dazu machen. Ich fische für kürzere Distanzen die Abu Cardinal 505 FR und für Weiten ab 80 m die Tica Abyss 9007.

Bin voll zufrieden mit den Rollen (2x Abu und 2x Tica) und den jeweiligen Preisen. Sind im Dauereinsatz und sonderlich pfleglich gehe ich nicht mit denen um. Egal ob am Rhein oder am Vereinssee bin voll zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Merlinrs (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Ich denke Du macht bei beiden nix falsch. Ich habe Die Emblem Pro und bin super damit zufrieden.


----------



## Pilkman (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Moin, moin!

Ich stimme Ronny zu: Wirklich falsch machst Du mit keiner der beiden Rollen etwas - die Emblem Pro hat vielleicht noch mehr Elemente und Bauteile der klassischen Emblem XA und ZA, unbestritten geile und robuste Big Pits.

Die Exceller ist schon mehr im neuen Daiwa-Design gehalten und auch von der Optik her relativ grell und auffallend.

Letztlich sicherlich eine Geschmacksfrage. Die 5500er Modelle finde ich persönlich für das Karpfenangeln aber schon ziemlich groß gewählt, die 4500er-5000er reicht locker auch bzgl. der Schnurfassung, denn auf Distanz kommt doch eh nur noch Geflecht in Frage.


----------



## Jens Uth (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Hallo Freunde,

Denke auch, dass ich nicht falsches mit keiner die beiden macht
 aber welche rolle ist die geilste?

Grüsse nach DE
Jens aus Dänemark


----------



## Merlinrs (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Das ist nun wirklich geschmackssache ich persönlich würde mich wieder für die Emblem Pro entscheiden ich mag es nicht so wenn irgenwas auf mein Pod glänzt. Wenn du öfter auf distanz angelst dann lass die Finger von den 4500er es passt einfach zu wenig rauf bei mir
kommt es öfter vor das die Spule leer ist und ich nicht zum Hot Spot komme. Ich werde mir wohl oder übel noch 2 Emblem Pro 5000 kaufen müssen.


----------



## Pilkman (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> .... wenn du öfter auf distanz angelst dann lass die Finger von den 4500er es passt einfach zu wenig rauf ....



Mensch Ronny, was hast´n für ´ne Schnur zum Distanzangeln drauf? |kopfkrat

Meine Axeon AXS65 haben exakt die gleiche Schnurfassung wie eine 5000er Emblem. Und da mußte ich bei den je 400 Meter 0,20er Fireline pro Spule nochmal fett Mono unterfüttern, damit das alles paßt.


----------



## Merlinrs (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Das Problem ist das ich ein See habe wo ich mit Mono fischen muss. Bei 35er + 50er Schlagschnur sind es bei der 4500er leider nur 250 Meter und die reichen enbend nicht ganz.


----------



## Pilkman (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das ich ein See habe wo ich mit Mono fischen muss. Bei 35er + 50er Schlagschnur sind es bei der 4500er leider nur 250 Meter und die reichen enbend nicht ganz.



Alles klar, das erklärt alles - ich bin in jedem Fall von Geflecht ausgegangen.
Kann mir schon vorstellen, warum Du mit Mono dort fischt... das hat bestimmt was mit Bootsverkehr, Schleppanglern, Surfern, Badegästen oder ähnlichen Faktoren in Verbindung mit der auftreibenden Eigenschaft der meisten Geflechte zu tun, hmm?


----------



## Merlinrs (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Genau so ist es. Es ist sehr flach in dem See max 1 Meter und sehr viel Bootsverkehr.
Die Schnur muss sehr schnell auf dem Boden sein und auch da bleiben. Selbst sinkendes geflecht ist zu leicht das holt die bootsschraube hoch leider.


----------



## T.C (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Moin,

ich hatte mal gelesen das auf die 4500er Emblem Pro auch die 5500er 
Spule passt, da bei der 5500er wohl nur der Spulenkern etwas tiefer sein soll.
Ob das nun wirklich stimmt... ? |kopfkrat
Ich habe diese Rollen leider noch nie in natura gesehen.


----------



## Calimero (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

die information bzgl. der spulengröße stimmt...


----------



## punkarpfen (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

habe ich auch gehört. Allerdings trifft das nur auf die Emblem Pro zu. Bei der XT passt die 5500er Spule nicht auf die 4500.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

bei der emblem x geht das glaub ich auch!!
ich hab da die 4500T!
da soll auch irgendwie bei der 5000 die 5500 spule passen oder so!


----------



## punkarpfen (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Ich meine die 5000er geht die 5500 nicht. Ausprobier habe ich es aber noch nicht. (Wo gibt es schon Ersatzspulen für die Xt |rolleyes)


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (27. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

musst mal im daiwa katalog gucken 
da gibt es die ja vielleicht


----------



## punkarpfen (28. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Nö, die gibt es da nicht.#h


----------



## Merlinrs (28. August 2007)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*

Gut aber die Ersatzspule kostet 39 € der Preisunterschied zwischen der 4500 - 5500 ist 10 € wobei ich da noch eine Ersatzspule mit dazu kriege. Da werde ich mir wohl noch 2 Rollen kaufen. Dann habe ich 4 Rollen davon 4 mit 4500er Spulen und 4 mit 5500er Spulen die ich dann nach belieben auf beide Rollen hin und her Tauschen kann.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. Januar 2009)

*AW: Daiwa emblem exceler oder emblem pro??*



Merlinrs schrieb:


> Gut aber die Ersatzspule kostet 39 € der Preisunterschied zwischen der 4500 - 5500 ist 10 € wobei ich da noch eine Ersatzspule mit dazu kriege. Da werde ich mir wohl noch 2 Rollen kaufen. Dann habe ich 4 Rollen davon 4 mit 4500er Spulen und 4 mit 5500er Spulen die ich dann nach belieben auf beide Rollen hin und her Tauschen kann.


 

Kauf dir doch 10 oder 20 Rollen dann kannst du noch mehr wechseln.;+#c


----------

